# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Air Con with fish in room

## route

i'm a new to this , can i turn on the air conditioning in my room with the fish tank in it ? and another thing , how do i know which kind of fish can be mixed and which kind cannot be mixed ? i'm currently rearing 7 small fishes in a 2ft tank.

----------


## route

i'm a new to this , can i turn on the air conditioning in my room with the fish tank in it ? and another thing , how do i know which kind of fish can be mixed and which kind cannot be mixed ? i'm currently rearing 7 small fishes in a 2ft tank.

----------


## route

i'm a new to this , can i turn on the air conditioning in my room with the fish tank in it ? and another thing , how do i know which kind of fish can be mixed and which kind cannot be mixed ? i'm currently rearing 7 small fishes in a 2ft tank.

----------


## route

i'm a new to this , can i turn on the air conditioning in my room with the fish tank in it ? and another thing , how do i know which kind of fish can be mixed and which kind cannot be mixed ? i'm currently rearing 7 small fishes in a 2ft tank.

----------


## DEA

sure, why not? 25 degrees is still ok with the fish
unless your aircon goes to like 18, in which case a heater will be needed (assuming 24/7 aircon)
as for the fish being mixable
you can check the internet for their temperament
best is to ask us
if not can ask shop owner, but kiv that their aim is to make u part with $$ so not always reliable

----------


## vinz

For mixing fishes, read books and surf the internet on the ones you're interested in. If you're not sure about a particular fish, you can try asking here. Try not to get fishes that you're unsure of.

----------


## route

:Smile:  thanks. oh and one more thing , i notice the bigger fish and the smaller ones banging each other between the same species and the different species. And the bigger ones always eat up all the food even before the smaller ones can get to it! what should i do ?

----------


## wks

Is your tank overstocked with fishes? Otherwise fish collision shouldn't happen unless its mating season. If u are cramping too many fishes into one tank, please do your fish a big favour by putting some of them into another tank. Imagine having 20 people staying in a 3 room flat, do u want to live in that kind of environment?  :Smile:

----------


## route

arhm its a 1.5feet tank (i think) with 7 fishes of not more than 3cm in size...is it overcrowded ? there seem to be enough space and the fishes look like they are chasing each other...

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

first you have to tell us the name of the fish you have in your tank.

----------


## route

different taras...i only know one neon tetra and another is a bigger size one..

----------


## DEA

if they're nipping each other, a few tetras come to mind
emperors, silver tippeds, serpae tetras all are guilty of this
do you have a camera?
and some jostling for food is ok
maybe you'd like to separate the feeding point into two so that your slower fish can get to them too

----------


## route

will the tetras die if tis goes on ? i notice one have got a little bit of its tear bitten off...

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

your tank is overstocked am i right?

----------


## route

i dont think so , there's still lots of space for the fishes to move around. And the fishes are all less than 3cm in size

----------

